# Phenolic Finnland Birch Plywood



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For those who might be looking for a quality table, jig and fixture material 
woodpeckers is having a sale. Great stuff at a fair price. ...

Plywood Finnland Birch


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Bill,

I was just going to look on line. Perfect timing!

John


----------

